# advise for bones 6 month old puppy



## Lisa M (Dec 7, 2009)

My German Shepherd is 6 months of age. I was told by the vet we can start to give rawhide bones at this age. If this is true, what would you recommend? I once read rawhide chips are bad or was it bones, I don't remember. Any advise what are good bones to give the puppy to chew on. My husband believes in only made in USA bones and dog food. We give Purina One dog food. Thank you


----------



## DianaB (Jan 3, 2007)

the cooked bones have more propensity to splinter, so raw bones would be best. 

I've not given Siena bones (except once, and it made her tum bad), but she is the exception to the rule (for most, at least) when it comes to bones.


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

We do bully sticks and raw bones (necks, knuckles, and occasionally marrow bones). Tara LOVES her bones and they keep her busy for hours.


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Raw bones YES... Rawhide bones NO...

Raw marrow bones are great for teeth, big enough that they shouldn't splinter, and can occupy a dog for many hours. Rawhide can be swallowed in largish pieces and cause a blockage in their intestine. Also much of the Rawhide products sold in the US are produced in China or Korea, and contain Formaldehyde which isn't healthy for your dog.


----------



## Lisa M (Dec 7, 2009)

Love all the help. Were can I get these bully sticks?


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: cassieLove all the help. Were can I get these bully sticks?


LOL, ask them what one is


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Betsy
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: cassieLove all the help. Were can I get these bully sticks?
> ...



NO DONT!


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

Ava had a bit of runny







the first couple times I gave her a marrow bone as a pup, that was more to the fact it was a new food I think........but man oh man, does she LOVE a good marrow bone!!! No







problems anymore


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

You can find bully sticks in pet stores, but they tend to have a...umm...odor to them? I've found ones online tend to be of better quality and have less smell. 

http://www.bestbullysticks.com is where I order, but someone had listed another online vendor as well. 

I do not feed rawhide, it's hard to digest and can cause blockages. I go for natural treats like bully's, chicken feet, moo tubes, tendons, etc.


----------



## DianaB (Jan 3, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Betsy
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: cassieLove all the help. Were can I get these bully sticks?
> ...


I agree....ask 'em... and write about your opinion (so we can all join in as I'm sure we have all reacted the say way... and yes, they are stanky


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I give Akbar raw bones all the time too and he loves em! Also he likes the bully sticks, heheheh.


----------

